

Ask YC: Did you apply to YC s2008? - wumi

And if so -- what was your idea? (c'mon they're worthless anyways til you actually execute :) )
======
housingninja
www.housingninja.com

A student housing site, we have a alpha/beta thing going on in Cornell.

~~~
wumi
is it in cooperation with the university?

will you have admin control for the school or totally independent?

school housing huge market, but also very big problems with liability on
University's end if they have no control

~~~
housingninja
No, it's independent, the housing listing are ones from local landlord and
sublets from students, not university housing.

------
inklesspen
I hope to apply in the winter.

